# Want to rent/move to Crete: Any help?



## xfiles (May 3, 2010)

Hi,
I am going to Crete in a week to look around for a possible rental object. I hope to spend some winter months there, and maybe the south side would be best, climate-wise?

Also, what would be a fair rental price for f.ex. 4-6 months in oct.-april? I am thinking about a village somewhat off the tourist track. I need a place with 2 bedrooms and a couple of tavernas nearby. Any insight/help would be much appreciated!


----------

